

Blatant Employee Poaching on LinkedIn? - iheartramen
https://medium.com/@smithamilli/blatant-employee-poaching-on-linkedin-b5cdcaeeda2

======
vskarine
Brilliant experiment :) I bet there is a pact between these companies(or just
LinkedIn) and Apple not to poach/expose Apple employees...

~~~
z3t4
Wouldn't that be illegal though?

~~~
chrisbennet
In the US it would.

------
dataminer
Cross pollination of ideas and experiences is a good thing. Its good for
companies and good for employees, I hope this becomes much more common.

